# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  لن يغتالوا الشمس

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مهما هم تآمروا فانهم خاسرون
مهما زاد مكرهم فربى خير الماكرين
سيحرسك الهى من كل سوء
لان مكرهم سئ وسيرد اليهم
كنت دوما من المخلصين فخانوا عهد الاخاء والله
يتربصون بك ليلا ونهارا .. لايحملون بين دهاليز عقولهم سوى الخيبة والدسائس وضعف الولاء والانتماء 
يعملون من وراء الكواليس ولايمتلكون القدرة على الجهر بادران دواخلهم
وطاويط تعشق المسير بالظلمات
ويظلون وطاويط تختفى حينما تطل الشموس
يخافون ضوءها ويحلمون باغتيالها
فما اتفه نواياهم ويالاشراق شمس المريخ
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*معا لفضح كل متربص بمعشوقنا الابدى
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

معا لفضح كل متربص بمعشوقنا الابدى



تسلم اخى حافظ 
انهم غثاء كغثاء السيل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يحيق المكر السئ باهله 


سيرجع عليهم ما يخططون 


وللعمري انها افعال الجبناء 


الذين لا يعرفون المواجهة 


بل يختئبون لكي ينفذوا مخطاطاتهم 


فهم وطاويط كما وصفتهم


فلاتخف فان المريخ رجل صالح
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*




فلاتخف فان المريخ رجل صالح



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا راااااااااااجل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا راااااااااااجل



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

انت ما عارف ؟!!!:lllolll:
*

----------


## مرهف

*




			
				لن يغتالوا الشمس
			
		



..
قديماً في بلاد نائية جدباء قاحلة
عاش بعض السُذٌج
ملكهم كان ضخم الجثة ضخم الراس
(رأس بلا عقل) 
مثله مثل الانعام
كان لديه حساسية من ضوء الشمس
اراد مناطحة الشمس
صنع سهماً عظيماً
وصنع له له الة قذف
تفكيره اراد ان يطلق هذا السهم علي الشمس
ليحطمها 
في منتصف ظهيرة احد الايام 
قذف السهم بنشوة النصر الزائفة
انطلق السهم عالياً
حتي اختفي من ناظريه
وظل هو وبعض افراد قبيلته يرقصون
مع بعض طقوس النصر ذاك الزمان
..
ماهي الا بعض لحظات حتي ارتد ذاك السهم
علي من اطلقه
شج راسه الي اثنين وحطمه قبل ان يكمل رقصته البلهاء
وسطعت الشمس اكثر قوة واكثر القا وبهاء وضياء
...
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يحيق المكر السئ باهله 


سيرجع عليهم ما يخططون 


وللعمري انها افعال الجبناء 


الذين لا يعرفون المواجهة 


بل يختئبون لكي ينفذوا مخطاطاتهم 


فهم وطاويط كما وصفتهم


فلاتخف فان المريخ رجل صالح



لاخوف مادام للمريخ رجالا مثلكم
تسلم اخى طارق 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					


..
قديماً في بلاد نائية جدباء قاحلة
عاش بعض السُذٌج
ملكهم كان ضخم الجثة ضخم الراس
(رأس بلا عقل) 
مثله مثل الانعام
كان لديه حساسية من ضوء الشمس
اراد مناطحة الشمس
صنع سهماً عظيماً
وصنع له له الة قذف
تفكيره اراد ان يطلق هذا السهم علي الشمس
ليحطمها 
في منتصف ظهيرة احد الايام 
قذف السهم بنشوة النصر الزائفة
انطلق السهم عالياً
حتي اختفي من ناظريه
وظل هو وبعض افراد قبيلته يرقصون
مع بعض طقوس النصر ذاك الزمان
..
ماهي الا بعض لحظات حتي ارتد ذاك السهم
علي من اطلقه
شج راسه الي اثنين وحطمه قبل ان يكمل رقصته البلهاء
وسطعت الشمس اكثر قوة واكثر القا وبهاء وضياء
...



[mark=#ff0000]وسطعت الشمس اكثر قوة واكثر القا وبهاء وضياء[/mark]
:fgf1::fgf1::fgf1:
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*لن يغتالو الشمس ......  فعلا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

لن يغتالو الشمس ...... فعلا



  يغتالوها كيف 
وهم ماعندهم قدره على الجهر بالعداء
تسلم يامك
*

----------


## sonstar

*لن  يقفو في طريق سمش المريخ المشرقه
ولن يقدرو علي منعها ان تذداد اشراقا وتوهجا
طالما وجود ابناء المريخ وعشاقه حواليه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اووووه الرائع جدا الحبيب عظمه عاشق المريخ المتيم بحبه وهواه
تسلم على ماسطرت به من احرف من نور في سبيل المعشوق الازلي
مريخ الشموخ والعزه والاباء 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*وراهم  يا  عبد العظيم

شارع  شارع  زنقه   زنقه

قاتلهم  الله  .
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

لن يقفو في طريق شمس المريخ المشرقه
ولن يقدرو علي منعها ان تذداد اشراقا وتوهجا
طالما يتواجد ابناء المريخ وعشاقه حواليه



تسلم ياغالى والمريخ بامان مادام حوله امثالكم 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اووووه الرائع جدا الحبيب عظمه عاشق المريخ المتيم بحبه وهواه
تسلم على ماسطرت به من احرف من نور في سبيل المعشوق الازلي
مريخ الشموخ والعزه والاباء 



كسلاواى ياراقى انتم خط الدفاع الاول باذن الله 
تسلم على المرور والذى يشرفنا دائما 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

وراهم يا عبد العظيم

شارع شارع زنقه زنقه

قاتلهم الله .



علم ياريس
وكلامك ده تعليمات من اعلى المستويات 
ربنا يقدرنا على الوفاء للزعيم
*

----------

